# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Larval tiger salamanders

## TheToad888

Hopefully I will be getting one in the next week or so, does anyone know anything about thier care etc.?
I have read many care sheets, and fund the caudata website useful. 
Thanks

----------


## Kurt

Caudata.org is the way to go. I have raised up a larval _Ambystoma maculatum_ successfully. I suppose it's all the same thing really.
I kept my larva in a small aquarium with a air powered filter and no substrate. I performed frequent water changes and maintained a pH around 6.8. I fed it live daphnia and after that was no longer available, I fed it frozen/thawed blood worm. I also put an inverted styroform in the tank for it to climb out on once it morphed. That's pretty much it.

----------


## TheToad888

Thanks, that was very helpful! I may not buy substrate then. Can't wait to get it/them. They look great.
Thanks again.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------

